# Shipping belongings USA to Portugal



## snowyowl (Jul 26, 2017)

After visiting central Portugal last year with a view to finding an area to live in and being fortunate to meet travelling-man for a great intro to the area, I can now say we are ready to retire to Portugal. Yay!

Our house here is up for sale and it is time to get packing so to speak. With that in mind can anyone recommend shipping agents for transporting all our gear from Michigan to Portugal? 

If we rent a property for a couple of months while looking for a home to buy we may have to store our gear. Has anyone had this experience? Did you buy a shipping container or rent one? We have household contents, tools and vintage motorbikes. We may also bring one of our cars.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We came from South Africa & the removals company provided the shipping container & stored it in Lisbon until we were ready & even opened it so I could get the Jeep out on arrival & although I can't remember costs, they were very reasonable. 

You need to get a signed & stamped certificate of baggage from the PT Embassy or High Commission before you leave & that lists all your belongings in the form of X boxes of clothes, Y boxes of books & Z boxes of kitchen goods etc & without the Certificate of Baggage you'll have to pay import tax.


----------



## snowyowl (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks travelling-man for the info! Looks like we had better start an inventory and visit the portugal Embassy/Consulate here.

Just have to find a company that is reliable to transport stuff in a container and store in Lisbon until we can unpack.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

snowyowl said:


> Thanks travelling-man for the info! Looks like we had better start an inventory and visit the portugal Embassy/Consulate here.
> 
> Just have to find a company that is reliable to transport stuff in a container and store in Lisbon until we can unpack.


We were told it doesn't have to be too detailed so you just need to write it up as I mentioned & if the car is registered in your husband's name then so does the certificate of baggage if you want to get the tax free matriculation & FWIW, the Customs people didn't even open a single one of our boxes but they did go through my car with a fine tooth comb including removing things like radiator grill & door cards......... & irritatingly, didn't tighten a single screw when they were finished so my first job when I got the car back was to re-tighten every screw & bolt I could find.


----------



## snowyowl (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks travelling-man


----------

